# Mixing Silkie Colors



## audra72

We have a Partridge Silkie hen and a White Silkie Roo. He's our only Roo and he LOVES all of our hens but we only have one Silkie.  We are considering letting someone incubate some of her eggs to get some Silkie chicks. Any thoughts about coloring or does anyone have pictures from this mix?


----------



## realsis

I did a search on this but didn't come up with a definite answer, however white is recessive not dominate so likely you will have partridge.


----------



## audra72

Good to know.


----------



## Apyl

I too have a partridge hen and white rooster. I always wondered what crossing the colors would do. I dont plan on hatching any but if she decides to go broody I'll let her.


----------



## kaufranc

If you get a hold of Piglett on here, he breed the white Silkie rooster I gave him with a partridge Silkie hen he had and they had a baby. He sent me a pic of the baby. If I find it I will post it.


----------



## audra72

kaufranc said:


> If you get a hold of Piglett on here, he breed the white Silkie rooster I gave him with a partridge Silkie hen he had and they had a baby. He sent me a pic of the baby. If I find it I will post it.


Thanks! I appreciate the info!


----------



## kaufranc

Audra, here is the pic he sent me. Very cute!


----------



## Apyl

kaufranc said:


> Audra, here is the pic he sent me. Very cute!
> 
> View attachment 5334


Very cute!


----------



## robopetz

kaufranc said:


> Audra, here is the pic he sent me. Very cute!


Aww look at that. It'll be interesting to know what the lil fellow turns out to look like.


----------



## audra72

kaufranc said:


> Audra, here is the pic he sent me. Very cute!


Pretty! Might have to get my girlie to sit on some eggs!


----------



## amwiggi

When' our blue silkie went broody I bought 3 silkie eggs from a breeder who said they would be buff chicks since the hen was buff and the roo was white. All 3 of them ended up white!!


----------



## kaufranc

Really they were white?!!!
Crazy huh!


----------



## piglett

kaufranc said:


> If you get a hold of Piglett on here, he breed the white Silkie rooster I gave him with a partridge Silkie hen he had and they had a baby. He sent me a pic of the baby. If I find it I will post it.


did someone call for me???
i have 1 white silkie rooster (George) & 2 partridge silkie hens
the lighter hen hatches out tan & grey babies
however once they feather out they are all pure white
now my dark partridge hen hatches out black or partridge chicks 
once they feather out they are still black or partridge
i think it has a bunch to do with whatever color their parents were.
your birds can give you other colors, that is how i am getting pure black chicks

piglett


----------



## SilkieBoy

Cool to know!!


----------



## kaufranc

My Calico Silkie hen, Diva

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## jeanne

She so pretty

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## SilkieBoy

So cool!!!!


----------



## tammylr

There are two white genes in chickens, one is dominant I/I and one is recessive c/c. Most hatchery white silkies are recessive white so you won't know what color is hidden under the white till you breed. Dominant white and black give you paints. 







Which is a white bird with random black feathers. If you breed white to something and get all white or random colors than you most likely have two birds that are carrying recessive white. Genetics are so fascinating!


----------



## robin416

Tammy, unless they made some huge discovery since I got out, saying that whites have one recessive gene and one dom gene is incorrect. Silkies are recessive white. At least they were until a Silkie was crossbred to a dom white bird from another breed. There were still questions on whether or not a white from paints was dom white or not.


----------



## feathertree

You will most likely get various shades of partridge - depending on what is "hiding" in the white. Perhaps even black.


----------



## Cathrine Kaminsky

Old post but my chicks came from a partridge hen and a white rooster. The grey and tan ones have some barring on them, and the buff one with some black in wing feathers has barring on just wings.


----------



## robin416

Because of the mix you can't count on the peeps keeping those colors or barring. They need to go through their last molt before you'll have an idea of the color they'll keep.


----------

